# Il film più brutto o insopportabile o di incomprensibile successo



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2017)

*Il film più brutto o insopportabile o di incomprensibile successo*

Il cigno nero :facepalm:


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2017)

La grande bellezza. 
Racchiude in sè tutte le caratteristiche che hai elencato.


----------



## perplesso (11 Aprile 2017)

Austin Powers.

il cast andrebbe spedito in un laogai e chi lo ha diretto e prodotto, arrestato e confinato alle Svalbard


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Concordo con entrambi


----------



## Woland (11 Aprile 2017)

A me piacciono molto gli horror e devo dire tutti gli anni escono certe cagate...purtroppo film horror belli oggi sono merce rara. Un film che mi ha colpito in negativo è il Dracula di Dario Argento che arriverei a definire un film infame...
E lo dico con amarezza perchè Dario Argento lo sapete è autore di capolavori memorabili tipo Profondo rosso, Suspiria etc...

Film "insopportabile o di incomprensibile successo" non ho dubbi: La vita è bella. Lo so gode di ottima stampa, ha vinto un paio di Oscar ed è un sacco mainstream. A me non piace, lo odio.


----------



## Divì (12 Aprile 2017)

Il labirinto del fauno, di Guillermo del Toro .... :unhappy:

Il fantasy è tollerabile. Il fantasy/horror no


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2017)

Gli ultimi film di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Gli ultimi film di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.


La vena si è esaurita presto.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (12 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Gli ultimi film di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.


Reuma Park sicuramente rientra nei più brutti. Ho anche un ricordo pessimo de Il Gorilla, con Bisio più di 10 anni fa


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> La grande bellezza.
> Racchiude in sè tutte le caratteristiche che hai elencato.


Oh Gesù. QUOTO.


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2017)

Tutti i film tratti da Moccia.

E Dylan Dog.. per chiunque sia o sia stato un appassionato del fumetto è tremendo da guardare.

Solo per dirne alcuni..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutti i film tratti da Moccia.
> 
> E Dylan Dog.. per chiunque sia o sia stato un appassionato del fumetto è tremendo da guardare.
> 
> Solo per dirne alcuni..


Fare qualcosa di guardabile da Moccia è impossibile. Bastano i nomi dei protagonisti a far venire l'orticaria.
Sì, Dylan Dog bruttissimo.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Sbaglio o qualcuno prima di me ha detto "La vita è bella"? Pensavo di essere l'unica al mondo. Orrendo.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sbaglio o qualcuno prima di me ha detto "La vita è bella"? Pensavo di essere l'unica al mondo. Orrendo.


Quoto.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.


Oddio, non sono sola, mi commuovo. Il film più sdolcinato, paraculo e ruffiano mai realizzato.


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Oddio, non sono sola, mi commuovo. Il film più sdolcinato, paraculo e ruffiano mai realizzato.


E' un film di cui è _difficile _parlare male, perché molto amato.
Io lo vidi al cinema all'epoca e recentemente l'ho visto con mia figlia in DVD.
E ne ho percepito i limiti, a distanza di tempo, che all'epoca non colsi.
E' un film in cui la personalità di Benigni - anche in questo film non interpreta un personaggio ma in pratica rappresenta sé stesso - sovrasta tutto, rendendo tutto il resto puro contorno, funzionale alla sua personalità istrionica. 
Non è un film sulla Shoah, è un film di Benigni, con Benigni e per Benigni ambientato ai tempi della Shoah, con tanti siparietti alla Benigni, i personaggi di contorno ridotti a macchiette orbitanti attorno a lui, tanti dialoghi sopra le righe, tanti errori storici e di regia, ritmo incostante.
E Nicoletta Braschi è, a mio parere, una delle peggiori attrici del cinema italiano. Espressiva come una panchina al parco, altro che principessa.


----------



## JON (11 Maggio 2017)

Left behind - La profezia

Quando sono uscito dalla sala stentavo a credere che avessero potuto partorire una roba del genere e soprattutto che avessero avuto il coraggio di metterlo in circolo.


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' un film di cui è _difficile _parlare male, perché molto amato.
> Io lo vidi al cinema all'epoca e recentemente l'ho visto con mia figlia in DVD.
> E ne ho percepito i limiti, a distanza di tempo, che all'epoca non colsi.
> E' un film in cui la personalità di Benigni - anche in questo film non interpreta un personaggio ma in pratica rappresenta sé stesso - sovrasta tutto, rendendo tutto il resto puro contorno, funzionale alla sua personalità istrionica.
> ...


In effetti, a parte la pretenziosità il problema è proprio questo: qualunque film guardi, Benigni e la Braschi sono sempre Benigni e la Braschi qualunque film fatto, ed è una di quelle cose che NON fanno di un attore un bravo attore: David Tennant, per fare un nome a caso, è completamente irriconoscibile di ruolo in ruolo.


----------



## ladyred (18 Dicembre 2019)

ero in volo e ho scelto di vedere MOTHER! 
penso il peggior film mai visto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

No U turn
Ma non so che successo abbia avuto.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

La forma dell'acqua.


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2019)

Tutti i film che avete citato non li ho mai guardati, proprio perché non mi hanno mai convinto fin dalla sinopsi o dal trailer


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La forma dell'acqua.


a me è piaciuto


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2019)

la forma dell'acqua e il labirinto del fauno hanno un'impronta visionaria che mi affascina .
la vita è bella è volutamente fiabeggiante e non penso che benigni non sappia di fare benigni .
la grande bellezza ha una fotografia meravigliosa .
penso che indicare questi tre film tra quelli più brutti in una così vasta scelta generale sia pretestuoso


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> la forma dell'acqua e il labirinto del fauno hanno un'impronta visionaria che mi affascina .
> la vita è bella è volutamente fiabeggiante e non penso che benigni non sappia di fare benigni .
> la grande bellezza ha una fotografia meravigliosa .
> penso che indicare questi tre film tra quelli più brutti in una così vasta scelta generale sia pretestuoso


Proprio perché sono film acclamati, di successo o che hanno vinto Oscar.
Troppo scontato indicare film universalmente noti come brutti.
La forma dell'acqua è un film con una sceneggiatura pretenziosa ma imbarazzante, con personaggi ruffianamente aderenti ai dettami del politically correct USA e ancorati a cliché, con cattivi e buoni definiti con tagli netti come in una fiaba, senza alcuna volontà di definire le varie sfaccettature dei personaggi, non diverte come potrebbe fare un film volutamente grottesco, perché non riesce a introdurre l'ironia necessaria a sorreggere la trama, per cui risulta a tratti triste, in altri ridicolo, come nelle scene para-sessuali in cui sono riusciti, senza che fosse nei loro intenti, a far ridere il pubblico in sala al cinema. Pretenzioso senza riuscire a essere equilibrato, alla fine risulta solo molto banale e ruffiano, volto a solleticare un pubblico ammaliato dall'estetica. 
Senza la bella fotografia e con investimenti più risicati sarebbe stato un qualsiasi B-movie.
A questo punto meglio La Bella e la Bestia disneyana, divertente, onesto e con delle belle canzoni.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> la forma dell'acqua e il labirinto del fauno hanno un'impronta visionaria che mi affascina .
> la vita è bella è volutamente fiabeggiante e non penso che benigni non sappia di fare benigni .
> la grande bellezza ha una fotografia meravigliosa .
> penso che indicare questi tre film tra quelli più brutti in una così vasta scelta generale sia pretestuoso


Un tempo si diceva “ha una bella fotografia“ dei film noiosi.


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio perché sono film acclamati, di successo o che hanno vinto Oscar.
> Troppo scontato indicare film universalmente noti come brutti.
> La forma dell'acqua è un film con una sceneggiatura pretenziosa ma imbarazzante, con personaggi ruffianamente aderenti ai dettami del politically correct USA e ancorati a cliché, con cattivi e buoni definiti con tagli netti come in una fiaba, senza alcuna volontà di definire le varie sfaccettature dei personaggi, non diverte come potrebbe fare un film volutamente grottesco, perché non riesce a introdurre l'ironia necessaria a sorreggere la trama, per cui risulta a tratti triste, in altri ridicolo, come nelle scene para-sessuali in cui sono riusciti, senza che fosse nei loro intenti, a far ridere il pubblico in sala al cinema. Pretenzioso senza riuscire a essere equilibrato, alla fine risulta solo molto banale e ruffiano, volto a solleticare un pubblico ammaliato dall'estetica.
> Senza la bella fotografia e con investimenti più risicati sarebbe stato un qualsiasi B-movie.
> A questo punto meglio La Bella e la Bestia disneyana, divertente, onesto e con delle belle canzoni.


Sono d'accordo in parte con quello che dici, il punto è che da qui a definirlo uno dei film più brutti di sempre ce ne passa.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo in parte con quello che dici, il punto è che da qui a definirlo uno dei film più brutti di sempre ce ne passa.


Di incomprensibile successo. E' stato acclamato dalla critica, ha vinto un Oscar, tutti ne hanno scritto bene ovunque, mi hanno convinto a recarmi al cinema per vederlo, sono uscito delusissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo in parte con quello che dici, il punto è che da qui a definirlo uno dei film più brutti di sempre ce ne passa.


Anche perché Il cigno nero è peggio. Oscar alla migliore attrice protagonista. Ed è anche un Oscar meritato perché si è impegnata  a interpretare una con le piume e le ginocchia a rovescio. Però allora anche Penny nel film con il gorilla.


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di incomprensibile successo. E' stato acclamato dalla critica, ha vinto un Oscar, tutti ne hanno scritto bene ovunque, mi hanno convinto a recarmi al cinema per vederlo, sono uscito delusissimo.


Anche per me il successo è stato un po’ spropositato.

Peggio l’ultimo di Tarantino, per dire.

Recitazioni degne di nota, Pitt e Di Caprio stratosferici, alcuni personaggi caratterizzati in modo interessante.
Ma non bastano gli ultimi dieci minuti per salvare un film  
Un diludendo


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche per me il successo è stato un po’ spropositato.
> 
> Peggio l’ultimo di Tarantino, per dire.
> 
> ...


Non l'ho visto.
Mediamente Tarantino mi è sempre piaciuto.
Dovrei capire cosa non ha funzionato in questo film.


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche perché Il cigno nero è peggio. Oscar alla migliore attrice protagonista. Ed è anche un Oscar meritato perché si è impegnata  a interpretare una con le piume e le ginocchia a rovescio. Però allora anche Penny nel film con il gorilla.


Beh la Portman ha trascorsi di danza, quindi era perfetta.
Però direi un film senza particolare infamia nè lode.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo si diceva “ha una bella fotografia“ dei film noiosi.


A beh,


----------



## Vera (19 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> la forma dell'acqua e il labirinto del fauno hanno un'impronta visionaria che mi affascina .
> la vita è bella è volutamente fiabeggiante e non penso che benigni non sappia di fare benigni .
> la grande bellezza ha una fotografia meravigliosa .
> penso che indicare questi tre film tra quelli più brutti in una così vasta scelta generale sia pretestuoso


Sono d'accordo. A me sono piaciuti.

Fra i peggiori metterei i vari Natale a... Oppure quello con Tomba, Alex l'ariete. Ussignur!


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. A me sono piaciuti.
> 
> Fra i peggiori metterei i vari Natale a... Oppure quello con Tomba, Alex l'ariete. Ussignur!


Anche _Troppo belli_.

Anche se il mio istinto di sopravvivenza non mi ci fece nemmeno avvicinare


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2019)

qualsiasi film di Antonioni


----------



## Vera (19 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche _Troppo belli_.
> 
> Anche se il mio istinto di sopravvivenza non mi ci fece nemmeno avvicinare


Ma io non so nemmeno perché l'ho visto. Sarà stata colpa di mia madre, fan di Tomba


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. A me sono piaciuti.
> 
> Fra i peggiori metterei* i vari Natale a*... Oppure quello con Tomba, Alex l'ariete. Ussignur!


Ma quelli sono brutti a prescindere. Hanno successo perché sono leggeri e portano al cinema chi vi si reca solo a Natale, praticamente un pubblico più avvezzo a serate davanti alla TV. Ci andava anche mia madre, tanto per dire "Siamo andati al cinema e abbiamo fatto quattro risate".
Un po' come la messa di Natale.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche _Troppo belli_.
> 
> Anche se il mio istinto di sopravvivenza non mi ci fece nemmeno avvicinare


Che roba è?


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

"Il peggior Natale della mia vita", deludente sequel con battute scontate e ritmo da spettacolo delle elementari.
Uno dei pochi film comici in cui ho passato un'ora della mia vita a sperare di ridere, prima o poi.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Il cosmo sul comò.
Mi ha dato l'impressione di aprire un frigorifero quasi vuoto con roba stantia e dimenticata da mesi sul primo ripiano in alto.

(comunque noi abbiamo una rubrica sui peggiori film... c'è anche un libro dedicato.)

Vogliamo parlare di Dylan Dog?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che roba è?


Costantino Vitaliano e Daniele Interrante ...candidati all’Oscar


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. A me sono piaciuti.
> 
> Fra i peggiori metterei i vari Natale a... Oppure quello con Tomba, Alex l'ariete. Ussignur!


Infatti


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Costantino Vitaliano e Daniele Interrante ...candidati all’Oscar


Ecco.....questa è materia valida


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Costantino Vitaliano e Daniele Interrante ...candidati all’Oscar


Questo temo non sia un film brutto, ma addirittura orribile.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Io ho tentato di guardare La fuitina sbagliata, ma mi sono arreso di fronte alla pessima recitazione di entrambi.
Dieci minuti, poi non ho retto più.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo temo non sia un film brutto, ma addirittura orribile.


Non ne ho conferma, ho visto solo uno spezzone che sembrava la prima prova di uno spettacolo dell’oratorio.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La forma dell'acqua.


L’ho adorato. Pianto tantissimo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di incomprensibile successo. E' stato acclamato dalla critica, ha vinto un Oscar, tutti ne hanno scritto bene ovunque, mi hanno convinto a recarmi al cinema per vederlo, sono uscito delusissimo.


Pensa che io ci sono andata trascinata e ho ringraziato per avermi trascinato
Lo rivedo su Sky ogni volta che lo danno
Una favola romantica


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’ho adorato. Pianto tantissimo


Io facevo aeroplani di carta da gettare sulle prime file.
Mia moglie sbuffava e rideva, rideva e sbuffava.
Quelli davanti limonavano.
Quando la protagonista ha trombato la bestia sembrava di essere al cinema a vedere un film di Paolo Villaggio.
Ma noi siamo cinici e cattivi.


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare di Dylan Dog?


Già citato


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che io ci sono andata trascinata e ho ringraziato per avermi trascinato
> Lo rivedo su Sky ogni volta che lo danno
> Una favola romantica


troppo favola.

E per dirlo io


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io facevo aeroplani di carta da gettare sulle prime file.
> Mia moglie sbuffava e rideva, rideva e sbuffava.
> Quelli davanti limonavano.
> Quando la protagonista ha trombato la bestia sembrava di essere al cinema a vedere un film di Paolo Villaggio.
> Ma noi siamo cinici e cattivi.


La bestia era la versione ridicola de Il mostro della laguna verde. 
Un film imbarazzante.
Favolosa solo la donna delle pulizie.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La grande bellezza.
> Racchiude in sè tutte le caratteristiche che hai elencato.


mi hai rubato le parole di bocca


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La vena si è esaurita presto.


beh e' durata 30 anni......


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> troppo favola.
> 
> E per dirlo io


Ma guarda che tra le due quella tenera e romantica sono io


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La forma dell'acqua.


Inspiegabilmente di successo. Forse grazie all' accurata ambientazione nei primi anni del dopoguerra...


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che tra le due quella tenera e romantica sono io


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io facevo aeroplani di carta da gettare sulle prime file.
> Mia moglie sbuffava e rideva, rideva e sbuffava.
> Quelli davanti limonavano.
> Quando la protagonista ha trombato la bestia sembrava di essere al cinema a vedere un film di Paolo Villaggio.
> Ma noi siamo cinici e cattivi.


Che maleducati


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Che maleducati


Ci hai davvero creduto?
Forse dovevo esagerare e dire anche di quel tipo che era salito sul palco a urlare qualcosa della corazzata Potemkin... Sarebbe risultato più comprensibile che era un'iperbole.
Ovvio che non sia andata così, ma quando ti aspetti un capolavoro e ti trovi un B-Movie confezionato bene  la delusione è tale che vorresti fosse andata così.


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2019)

Ieri mi sono visto questo





						Le cose che so di lei - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org
				




Ecco, questo è un genere di film affatto brutti, ma che io trovo insopportabili.
E' il circo Barnum di tutte le sfighe e quando termina ti lascia in fondo al cuore una tristezza di quelle pesanti, non melanconiche.
Una roba che ti fa rivalutare gli antidepressivi.
In ordine ci trovi la lesbica in coppia con quella malata di tumore (eh beh), la stronza che abortisce, la ladra divenuta barbona, la dottoressa che pratica gli aborti e frega gli orecchini alla mamma ovvero la vecchia non autosufficiente, la cieca, la suicida, quella attratta da un nano...
Il tutto con una prevalenza di un senso di solitudine costante e...
Che due coglioni.
Questi film  riducono le emozioni alla sola tristezza, la vita a una costante e insuperabile condizione di solitudine, senza concedere speranza o indicare solzioni. Sono quasi compiaciuti davanti alle miserie umane.
Ma la vita mica è solo questo.


----------



## stany (23 Dicembre 2019)

Il  "Film dei film"  del 2011...una cosa oscena , quasi accattivante. Uno vuole vedere fin dove arriva....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono visto questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie del consiglio


----------



## Lanyanjing (16 Gennaio 2020)

Brigsby Bear - Visto durante un volo tra Dubai e Buenos Aires. 

Era meglio guardare la mappa del gps....


----------



## stany (16 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Brigsby Bear - Visto durante un volo tra Dubai e Buenos Aires.
> 
> Era meglio guardare la mappa del gps....


Boh...mai visto! Ha una valutazione di 7,3 su 10 su un sito anglosassone.


----------



## Lanyanjing (16 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Boh...mai visto! Ha una valutazione di 7,3 su 10 su un sito anglosassone.


In effetti il film ha ricevuto buone recensioni..... ma se riesci prova a guardarlo 
Non escludo anche che forse a livello psicologico non ero molto "in me" visto le diciotto ore e mezza in economy che dovevo affrontare.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Brigsby Bear - Visto durante un volo tra Dubai e Buenos Aires.
> 
> Era meglio guardare la mappa del gps....


Dalla trama potrebbe essere una boiata pazzesca o una geniale metafora.


----------



## Vera (16 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Brigsby Bear - Visto durante un volo tra Dubai e Buenos Aires.
> 
> Era meglio guardare la mappa del gps....


Forse l'hai guardato distrattamente o non l'hai guardato attraverso gli occhi di un bambino, così come voleva il protagonista.
Non lo metterei fra i peggiori film degli ultimi anni. L'idea è già rivista ma fa riflettere, in chiave ironica.


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2020)

a proposito di inspiegabile successo, a parte lo sperticato appoggio della comunità ricchiona, esattamente in cosa dovrebbe consistere il successo dei film di Almodovar?


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a proposito di inspiegabile successo, a parte lo sperticato appoggio della comunità ricchiona, esattamente in cosa dovrebbe consistere il successo dei film di Almodovar?


Ho appena tentato di vederne due.
Due palle, appunto.


(La Mala Educación, Carne Tremula).

All'inizio mi piaciucchiava un po' di più (anni 80). Almeno fino a Donne sull'orlo etc etc.
Ma, appunto, erano gli anni '80.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a proposito di inspiegabile successo, a parte lo sperticato appoggio della comunità ricchiona, esattamente in cosa dovrebbe consistere il successo dei film di Almodovar?


Ha fatto film più riusciti e altri meno. Tutto su mia madre è bellissimo.


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2020)

tutti i registi hanno fatto film riusciti meglio ed altri riusciti peggio.   la mia domanda è: perchè hanno successo? al netto della propaganda ricchiona che lo avvolge e protegge, dove stare la bellezza dei suoi film?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutti i registi hanno fatto film riusciti meglio ed altri riusciti peggio.   la mia domanda è: perchè hanno successo? al netto della propaganda ricchiona che lo avvolge e protegge, dove stare la bellezza dei suoi film?


Uno sguardo originale.
Volver è stupendo


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2020)

Pausa culturale.
Qualcuno di voi ha mai sentito parlare di RETCON?
(No, non è una pratica sessuale affine allo STRAPON.)


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Pausa culturale.
> Qualcuno di voi ha mai sentito parlare di RETCON?
> (No, non è una pratica sessuale affine allo STRAPON.)


Il termine non lo uso. Però sì. La fiction The Affair lo ha usato come tecnica narrativa.


----------



## Vera (16 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Pausa culturale.
> Qualcuno di voi ha mai sentito parlare di RETCON?
> (No, non è una pratica sessuale affine allo STRAPON.)


Sì,  diversi fumetti lo hanno utilizzato.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/188120904568067/posts/2493524247361043


----------



## Lanyanjing (17 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> o non l'hai guardato attraverso gli occhi di un bambino, così come voleva il protagonista.


Purtroppo in quel periodo il Peter Pan che avevo dentro di me era stato "ucciso".... ma concordo con quello che hai scritto.


----------

